# Merlin CR 3/2.5 Works Decals Replacent set??



## Paul C (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone know were I can get a set of replacement CR Works 3/2.5 decals from??


----------



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

*merlin decals*

You should check the merlin website - www.merlinbikes.com - I do believe they are selling decals.


----------



## Paul C (Dec 1, 2007)

*Still can't get hold of Merlin CR 3-2/5 decals*

Thanks however there is no page opening on the Decals part of the website, and I live in the UK and can not order from the Website??


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

Paul
Get in touch with American Bicycle Group as there is a guy there called Chris Hewings and he will sort you out. He spends a lot of time on the road but they will give you his mobile and he is real helpful. I have a number somewhere so if you have no luck post back and I will look it out for you. I can also get you the name of a person to contact in Merlin.


----------



## Paul C (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks socrates that's really useful!!!!


----------

